
Likely critical issues with Reddit's new ad supplier - preeese
https://old.reddit.com/r/bugs/comments/g78zj8/getting_forced_popups_from_reddit/
======
preeese
Context: Users were reporting pop-ups being opened forcibly by some ads and an
administrator of Reddit just admitted in a comment that they had no knowledge
of the source and for that to stop it would likely require them contacting the
ad supplier. Goes to show that (most likely)Reddit's administration team has
no control over what ads are sent to them by this "supplier" and that third
parties are potentially provided with a high level of access to client-side
data.

